#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  PMP Exam

## nirmal82kumar

Dear Friends,

Anyone have any idea of the format of exam for PMP latest. 

Regards,



NirmalSee More: PMP Exam

----------


## esoteric

I am also looking for the format of the new PMP Exam. Any insight would be appreciated.

----------

